# motorcycle customising



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Long shot here, but anyone know of a great (not good) but great motorcycle customizing shop in SLC. I have q 1997 HD Dyna Wide Glide in perfect condition that I am looking to build into a trike. Reason is I have a left leg problem from back surgery that has left it numb, and losing muscle tone. Needless to say I don't have the strength or the balance to keep this 700 lb. bike up. Already laid it down last summer and don't want to do that again.($1800.00 in repairs and many scars later) Can't give up riding, been doing it for to many years. Anyone have or know someone P.M. me 

Thanks, Brad

This is the scooter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a pair of these in my garage and a crescent wrench, would that work?










:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That made me shoot Mountain Dew through my nose.-/O_-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out Wild West Trikes in Salt Lake.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Al Hansen said:


> Check out Wild West Trikes in Salt Lake.


 Thanks Al


----------



## ryno007 (Jan 28, 2016)

Another suggestion is Addictive Behavior Motor Works on 700 South and about 600 West (south side of 700 South, in a warehouse building, next to a Mexican restaurant). I've been in there several times just to look around, and their custom work looks solid. Although I don't have any personal experience with them, I have a 2003 FXDX that I don't like letting anyone touch, but next time it needs something done that I can't do myself, I'll probably take it there. Really friendly people too. Love to talk bikes.


----------

